# Electric car owners subject to rising vehicle registration fees under new Oregon law



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://kval.com/news/local/electri...ehicle-registration-fees-under-new-oregon-law

"Electric car owners subject to rising vehicle registration fees under new Oregon law
by Tom Adams and KVAL.com Staff Friday, November 15th 2019

Oregon is making a big change in January to base vehicle registration fees on the MPG rating of the vehicle you drive. (SBG)

EUGENE, Ore. - If you own a high mile-per-gallon hybrid car or electric vehicle in Oregon, grab for your wallet.

Vehicle registration fees are set to climb in Oregon, starting in January.

The rise of high mileage hybrid and electric cars has meant less gas tax money flowing to state coffers, so the legislature passed a sweeping transportation bill in 2017 to boost the gas tax and revamp the registration fees we pay to Salem."

House says for the most common vehicles the fee hike is minimal.

“So for a typical gasoline car that gets 20 to 39 miles per gallon, the fee is going up $20 every 2 years,” he said.

From $112 to $132 bucks. Cars that get 40 miles-per-gallon or more, the 2-year fee jumps $40 to $152. *If you own a fully electric car, get set to pay $306 for 2 years."*


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love Oregon, I really do.
But the powers that be, especially in Portland are way too blue for me.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Ohio did a similar thing and rightly so. Gas tax is to pay for road use. If your not using gas but still using the road you should still be taxed. They have tacked it onto hybirds and electric car license renewals


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

WTG, Oregon, I think bicycles should also be tagged, taxed, and insured.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Why not pedestrians?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Gary in ohio said:


> ...you should still be taxed.


Five very unsettling words.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Why not pedestrians?


That's a good point because everyone benefits from roads even if they don't own a vehicle.
Taxing all gasoline to pay for roads is unfair to those who use it for other things like boats, generators and off road equipment.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

I love this country...the only place in the western civilized world, that gives out penalties innovation and future technologies...
Make good gas mileage cars more expensive, rise property taxes for houses when they get redone to higher insulation and air leakage standards, subsidize coal and gas and stop any subsidizing for solar, water and wind.
Get rid of the EPA standards so that countries finally get there waste back into the rivers and air where it belongs...
If it would not be so sad, i would roll on floor and laughed half day
Oh and yes, tax bicycles and pedestrians...and sua make tehm guilty for damaging cars in accidents...after giving them a mandatory foam helmet to make them more safe in the 7 mpg Pick up truck world of "REAL MEN"...rofl


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Meinecke said:


> I love this country...the only place in the western civilized world, that gives out penalties innovation and future technologies...
> Make good gas mileage cars more expensive, rise property taxes for houses when they get redone to higher insulation and air leakage standards, subsidize coal and gas and stop any subsidizing for solar, water and wind.
> Get rid of the EPA standards so that countries finally get there waste back into the rivers and air where it belongs...
> If it would not be so sad, i would roll on floor and laughed half day
> Oh and yes, tax bicycles and pedestrians...and sua make tehm guilty for damaging cars in accidents...after giving them a mandatory foam helmet to make them more safe in the 7 mpg Pick up truck world of "REAL MEN"...rofl


And yet...here you are.
Were you kidnapped and forced to move here from Germany?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Take one state and model North America after it. We'll call it the "New Jersey Experiment." Or not.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Take one state and model North America after it. We'll call it the "New Jersey Experiment." Or not.


I lived in New Jersey. Thank God, not the northern part.
No thank you.
The armpit of America.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

How are they going to tax the electric cars road tax that we fork out in gas taxes now? Kinda hard to siphon off the gas tax when there is none.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Meinecke said:


> I love this country...the only place in the western civilized world, that gives out penalties innovation and future technologies...
> Make good gas mileage cars more expensive, rise property taxes for houses when they get redone to higher insulation and air leakage standards, subsidize coal and gas and stop any subsidizing for solar, water and wind.
> Get rid of the EPA standards so that countries finally get there waste back into the rivers and air where it belongs...
> If it would not be so sad, i would roll on floor and laughed half day
> Oh and yes, tax bicycles and pedestrians...and sua make tehm guilty for damaging cars in accidents...after giving them a mandatory foam helmet to make them more safe in the 7 mpg Pick up truck world of "REAL MEN"...rofl


Nothing wrong for taxing for use.
Strange, we even tax people for being more successful.
Germany's gas cost run close to $6. gallon and of course they value a VAT tax close to 20%.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

You need to realize that the Fed and the state of Michigan are both trying to apply taxes based on miles driven. This might be more fair but they are talking about everybody having that tracking devise in their vehicles recording data that the insurance companies currently use to give discounts for safe driving.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

flewism said:


> You need to realize that the Fed and the state of Michigan are both trying to apply taxes based on miles driven. This might be more fair but they are talking about everybody having that tracking devise in their vehicles recording data that the insurance companies currently use to give discounts for safe driving.


You can make your computer appear to be running in any place on Earth with a little creativity. It will not be long until we can hack those tracking devices, too. I relish thinking of the day when I can make the feds think I am driving through the Bermuda triangle in my truck.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

When you do the math on the gas tax for fully electric cars in Oregon, it's still cheaper than paying taxes at the pump.
YMMV, but on 10,000 miles a year @ 20mpg, you'd pay $250 a year unless you live in Portland, then it's $300.
At $306 for *2* years for electric cars, that's about half.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/DMV/docs/Chapter_M.pdf



> Chapter M Fees Fee changes coming January 1, 2020 HB 2017 (2017 Legislative Session) authorized an increase in DMV fees effective January 1, 2020. HB 2881 (2019 Legislative Session) authorized a reduced registration fee for vehicles with 40+ MPG that are enrolled in the OReGO program (pay-per-mile), in addition to the discount already provided for electric vehicles. A dealer collecting registration renewal fees for a vehicle with an expiration date on or after January 1, 2020, must collect the new fees regardless of when the transaction is completed.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Why not just tax everyone the same amount per class; an automobile is still an automobile, right?


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

I see the federal "rebate" for purchase of electric vehicles for the next year did not make it though congress. Good deal. That is all tax money down the proverbial drain for no reason.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Like Kermit the frog says: It ain’t easy being green. Or perhaps in this case, bluegreen.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sorry and I am sure I am going to trigger or upset some if not all folks on here. Do you people hear yourself???? You are all saying or implying that the taxes are ok!!! We all cheer and root for Robin Hood and all those types in the movies who are fighting against the King over all the taxes and such. But in the same breath saying that the taxes are good for roads, schools, and such! I have heard folks saying that the only way to combat climate change is by a new and strict tax!! WTH!!! We in Oregon now have a Corp Activity Tax!! Said its going to schools. Of the estimated 20 billion dollars to be raised....only $500k to $600k will actually go to the schools as they said. The rest goes to all the groups and governing commities. Society has been conditioned to beleive that we need taxes for roads, schools, police, fire, etc. When the mayor of my little town is paid $75k a year for only working 10 hrs a month there is a problem!! I dont know how or why this is the case and we all just go along with all these taxes. We left England over it. No taxes without rep. We still had schools and roads and police and all the other things until the late teens early 20's. Before you say the taxes are good or nessacary take a look at what they acutally go to. Look at the real breakdown of funds. I am paying out close to 70% of my total income in taxes. Meaning I get to keep about 30-35% of my wages. Some things I am being double and triple taxed on. Income tax(state and Fed), sales tax (corp activity tax) fuel tax, road tax, child support tax, self employment tax, tri met tax!! mind you I live over 290 miles (5 hrs) from the nearest tri met bus or train station. So please forgive me but please explain how all of these taxes are good or needed. Please. Please also look at it and really look at were all the monies are truely going. 

I am sorry for the rant. Enjoy the day and be safe and warm.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Buy an electric car to save the planet they said. Then they lost the money generated from the taxes on gas sales... so now, they tax you for not getting gas. For every action, there will be an equal tax-action.


----------

